# Native Farbtiefe und Kontrastumfang in Spielen



## Superwip (1. September 2013)

Bei der Arbeit an meinem Beamerguide bin ich auf eine interessante Frage gestoßen: Welchen Kontrastumfang und welche Farbtiefe bieten gängige Spiele? Unterstützen Spiele eine 30-Bit (oder 32Bit) Farbitefe oder eine Darstellung mit hohem Dynamikumfang?

Wenn nein wären Bildschirme (und Beamer) mit mehr als 24Bit Farbtiefe und/oder einem Kontrast über 1000:1 für Spieler relativ sinnlos... andernfalls könnten sie aber einen wesentlichen Vorteil darstellen und die Grafik wesentlich realistischer erscheinen lassen.

Ich vermute das die Texturen der meisten Spiele lediglich eine Farbtiefe von 24Bit (oder sogar weniger) besitzen. Allerdings kommen dann noch Beleuchtungseffekte hinzu durch die neue Mischfarben entstehen *könnten* sodass die dargestellte Farbtiefe am Ende wesentlich größer sein könnte.

Im Bezug auf den Kontrast sind die meisten Spiele sicherlich auf gewöhnliche Monitore mit maximal etwa 800-1200:1 (durch Störlicht in der Praxis wesentlich weniger) optimiert aber theoretisch könnte man sicher mehr herausholen. Auch hier ist die Frage wie es praktisch aussieht... was ist der maximale vorgesehene Kontrast in üblichen Spielen? Mit einer linearen Farbtiefe von nur 24 Bit  wären sehr hohe Kontraste nur bedingt sinnvoll da es zu wenige Graustufen gibt.

Und falls Spiele nativ tatsächlich nur 24 Bit Farbtiefe und keine Unterstützung für HDR-Bildschirme besitzen... gibt es wenigstens Mods oder andere Möglichkeiten das in manchen Spielen zu erreichen?

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein sehr wichtiges Thema da es hier -entsprechende Bildschirme vorausgesetzt- ein großes Potential gibt Spiele erheblich realistischer wirken zu lassen, potentiell sind auch gameplaytechnische Vorteile möglich.​


----------



## K-putt (1. September 2013)

Meinst du damit den Tonwert?
Viele Konsolenports haben leider immer den gängigen TV Tonwert von 16-235.Das heißt das Schwarz nicht Schwarz ist und Weiß nicht Weiß.
SweetFX kann da zwar helfen, aber es ist nicht das Allheilmittel.

Wenn ich grade komplett falsch liege mit meiner Annahme entschuldige ich mich schon mal 

mfg


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2013)

Ganz genau das hab ich schon befürchtet. Die Frage ist ob man etwas dagegen machen kann und ob das wirklich in allen Spielen so ist.


----------



## K-putt (1. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, SweetFX kann da helfen. Für mich auch die beste und einfachste art solang es sich um ein dx9-dx11 Spiel handelt.
Gibt auch Versionen mit einem TVLEVEL Shader. Im Grunde nur eine andere Form von Kontrast Shader. 
Ist aber durchaus brauchbar da man es einstellen kann wie es sinnvoll ist und nicht einfach den Wert auf 0-255 stellt. Dann könnte es sein das dass Spiel zu dunkel wird. 
Wenn du Hilfe beim einstellen von SweetFX brauchst kann ich dir gern helfen.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2013)

Interessant... Dabei sollte man doch glauben das es nicht so schwer sein sollte eine größere Farbtiefe und einen größeren Kontrastumfang einzuführen, insbesondere auf auch auf den Konsolen wäre das sinnvoll da es kaum Grafikleistung kostet und Konsolen relativ häufig mit Plasma TVs kombiniert werden die sehr hohe Kontraste bieten.

SweetFX ist schon mal ein interessanter Ansatz.

Zur Zeit ist das für mich allerdings ein eher theoretisches Thema da mein Bildschirm keinen außergewöhnlich großen Kontrastumfang besitzt.


----------



## K-putt (1. September 2013)

Schwer ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Nur kriegt das eh kaum jemand mit. Leider.
Und ich glaube jeder PC Bildschirm wird davon betroffen sein. Die können immerhin "alle" den kompletten 0-255 Tonwert anzeigen.
Nur wird eben das Spiel in 16-235 ausgegeben.


----------



## biosmanager (1. September 2013)

Rein technisch gesehen sind OpenGL und D3D schon in der Lage mit >24 Bit zu rendern. Bei D3D sind 30 bzw. 32 Bit soweit ich weiß nur im Fullscreen möglich.
Ob die Engine das dann auch nutzt ist eine andere Frage.

Man könnte im Prinzip die Grafik-API hooken und die Farbtiefe forcieren. 

Entschuldige, wenn ich falsch liege. Könntest du nochmal erklären, was genau du wissen willst?


Ist ein interessantes Thema, hab mir da noch gar nie Gedanken drüber gemacht.


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2013)

Was ich genau wissen will?

Ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist

a) einen Monitor (oder Projektor) mit 30 oder 32 Bit Farbraum zum Spielen zu verwenden 

und 

b) ob es sinnvoll ist einen sehr kontrastreichen (>1000:1) Monitor (oder Projektor) zum Spielen zu verwenden.

Wenn Spiele von sich aus Farbtiefe und Kontrast limitieren kann man das wohl (derzeit, leider) beides mit "nein" beantworten.


----------

